# what size platen and screen for 4XL T-Shirts



## Blackwater (Feb 9, 2010)

Hello all,
I need to find out what size platen and screens are needed to print Big Shirts. Size 2XL,3XL,4XL,5XL.
Thank you for any information you can give me.


----------



## splathead (Dec 4, 2005)

It's not the size of your shirt that's important. It's the size of the design you are printing.


----------



## Blackwater (Feb 9, 2010)

Yeah, That makes a lot of since! I don't know why. I did not think of that.Thank you


----------



## Greatzky (Jan 28, 2009)

If I'm doing custom work for a client I will use the same size design unless they pay for additional screen charges for me to make larger designs.
When I'm doing my own designs I will usually use the same size design unless I really feel that it needs to be larger.

I use my 18x20 platen for all of my adult size shirts.


----------



## Blackwater (Feb 9, 2010)

Thank you fellas


----------



## CaverAnthony (Mar 9, 2011)

I'm making a custom platen for 3XL - 5XL to make it easier for me to line the job up. It takes me a lot longer to line up those size shirts using a standard platen and in the end it would just be faster to use a larger platen. Speed is the only real advantage for me using larger platens for the big shirts.


----------

